# البرنامج الغنى عن التعريف الاذان العالمى (world azan) لجميع انواع الجوالات..مع شرح اعدادات البرنامج



## الآنسة هيفاء (30 يناير 2012)

*

**اقدم لكم اليوم

  البرنامج الغنى عن التعريف الاذان العالمى (world azan)*
 *لجميع انواع الجوالات*







*صور البرنامج*




*



*

*



*


*



*

​ 






*حمل من هنا*​ 






*حجم البرنامج : ‏4.54 ميغابايت*








 *البرنامج عندي لما ركبته ما يعطيني الاصوات لكن اضبط الاعدادات:*
*setting>current locationلمعرفة المعلومات عن الدولة والمدينه اللي تم ضبط الاعدادات عليها*
*setting<chang cityبعدها تختار أول حرف تبدأ به اسم دولتك وتختار دولتك 
بعدها تفتح لك صفحه تختار منها اول حرف من اسم مدينتك وبعدها تختار مدينتك
وتضبط الاعدادات تلقائيا بالنسبه للمدينه .* 
*setting<calculation mwthods لاختيار المذهب اللي عن طريقه يتم حساب اوقات الصلاة * 

*setting<set prayer alert تعيين التنبيه للصلاة * 

*setting<select azan sound لاختيار الاذان الذي ترغب به* 

*هذه اهم الاعدادات في نظري والباقي حاول تكتشفه بنفسك * 
*بالنسبة لجعل البرنامج يؤذن من تلقاء نفسه بعد فتح البرنامج اضغط على minimize من الخيارات 
ليكون البرنامج يعمل في الخلفية ويؤذن وقت الاذان* 

*...تقبلوا تحياتي...* 





​


----------



## جمال بلال (6 فبراير 2012)

مشكوره جدا .. ولكن البرنامج رفض ان يعمل فى جوالى "samsung" ارجو الافاده


----------



## sekayna amir (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا أختي جعله الله في مزان حسناتك


----------

